# Treating Boisduval Scale on buds



## shade131 (May 4, 2019)

Good Morning - I'm up to about 80 paphs now in fairly close quarters, I've got two fans that generate solid air flow. Nonetheless, I'm noticing a few isolated instances of the little white powdery demons. I'm familiar with what happens when it gets out of control....and so now I don't grow Cattleyas anymore. 

I'll find it in one out of every 10 or so paphs. Often at the leaf axils, but also in the nooks in and around developing buds. I try to be careful about letting water collect in the axils, but that's challenging. My question is, can I effectively treat it without blasting the bud? Neem oil? (I also have no problem with using synthetics) Any other thoughts or recommendations for sporadic occurrences? Probably another fan needs to be added. If it really starts spreading, I won't hesitate to destroy plants, but it seems unnecessary right now. 

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Ray (May 4, 2019)

Acephate + kinoprene S - 3 drenchings at one-week intervals.


----------



## shade131 (May 4, 2019)

Thanks! That won't cause bud blast?


----------



## abax (May 4, 2019)

I use Orthene as a drench when absolutely necessary,
but you have to be really sneaky to get it. It's been
banned. It won't bother buds at all used as a drench.


----------



## Ray (May 5, 2019)

abax said:


> I use Orthene as a drench when absolutely necessary,
> but you have to be really sneaky to get it. It's been
> banned. It won't bother buds at all used as a drench.


Banned? You must be thinking of something else. You can order acephate 97WP through Amazon...


----------



## abax (May 5, 2019)

Thank you Ray! I read on a website and my local supplier told me that Orthene had been banned
and he couldn't order it anymore. Whew!


----------



## monocotman (May 7, 2019)

I don’t know if it will work on this type of scale but the old remedy of one tablespoon of household bleach in a bucket of water works great for many problems. Drop the whole plant into the bucket, pot and all for ten minutes. Then drop into a bucket of clean water for another ten minutes and rinse.
It cleared up my normal scale on many of my Cattleyas. You may need to repeat a month or so later.
I’m told it also works well for mealy bug especially on box store Phalaenopsis. It gets right into the roots.
Anyway it’s a cheap remedy if it works.
David


----------



## abax (May 7, 2019)

Thank you again Ray. The 97% Orthene is on
Amazon in the original container that I bought
years ago and at the same price.


----------

